# Sebastian Inlet snook showing preference for mullet FROM TODAYS PAPER...



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

I am out of town for a death of the family but this time of year is the best at SI.. Had some buddeis tell me it is on there. Here is a report from the paper..


_Steve Parsons of Wabasso Tackle said don't be surprised if fishing for snook is difficult with live mullet as bait. 
"The snook at the Sebastian Inlet are very selective," Parsons said. "They don't want mullet or large pinfish or pigfish — but they are homing in on croakers." 


Parsons said he gets requests daily from anglers looking for spots to catch croakers in the river to use as bait. 
"The croakers really aren't in the river, yet," he said. "You will have to have a boat to find them offshore." 

As a result, boaters have a significant advantage over shorebound anglers with snook catches at the inlet right now. An undercurrent of envy has begun between the two groups as fishermen on the jetty using live mullet for bait look on in awe as boaters using croakers pull in snook after snook. 

There is still a strong snapper bite going on at the inlet. Live mojarras caught with a cast net still are the bait of choice. Fishing concrete structure is the key. 

Many fish are feeding on the migrating mullet right now. Tarpon are five miles north of the inlet along the beach moving daily. Flounder in the inlet's sandy spots near the south catwalk also will eagerly take a live finger mullet fished on a sliding sinker rig or big jig head. 

Trout can be caught throughout the Indian River among the mullet by anglers using live shrimp. Try fishing for these fish along the mangrove shorelines around spoil islands and south of the bridge on the Wabasso Causeway. 

Snook anglers should make a trip to the Barber Bridge in Vero Beach. It's hard to pull some of these fish — large ones — away from the pilings, so bring your heavy tackle. 

In Fort Pierce, fishing has been pretty good. 

"Fishing has been excellent — especially for snook," said Clint Walker of the Fishing Center in Fort Pierce. "The best place to target them is up in Taylor Creek right at the base of the spillway. Try using croakers in there." 

Walker said that the spillway has been the most reliable place to find legal snook since the season opened Sept. 1. 

"Another good spot has been North Bridge using pigfish," he said. "If you can, troll them through the bridge."_


Hope it helps. GO GET THEM.


----------

